# No Power on my sony vaio



## carlislemark (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a Sony Vaio with a motherboard, foxconn ml194v-0 e253117. The power adapter is fine and I've tested the lead up the connector on the motherboard and the voltage is correct there; however, there is no power that I can find beyond that point. There are no LEDs or other indicators on when plugged in. 

Should I assume a faulty motherboard? Where can I find a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No Mobo LED does indicate the Mobo is not receiving power.
Do you have or can you borrow another PSU to try just to be certain?


----------



## carlislemark (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Tyree...

Yes, I tried different PSA before I got out the volt meter and tore the vaio apart. I did verify that at the 4 pin connector at the motherboard, there is 19.5 volts coming from the power source.

Mark


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the VAIO model number for this laptop?

Without the block diagram for the motherboard it could be difficult to find the fault.

Depending on the price for a replacement motherboard replacing the laptop may be another alternative.


----------

